# 2.7T misfire problem



## gmann2388 (Apr 21, 2005)

Codes P0300 and P0306 were pulled. Car's at the dealer, and they said it was fuel related so they replaced the injector. Cleared code and then about ten minutes later the code came back on. 
Is this a common problem with the engine? 
The dealer is a VW dealer and they have no clue about Audi's there (even though they are almost the same cars). And it seems to me that the service people are all a little slow. I don't think the wiring to the injector was checked, something tells me that when the car was detailed and steam cleaned something happened to cause a wire to pinch, break, etc but still stay semi intact and cause high resistance and low current flow in the wire.
Anyone know anything or have any ideas?


----------



## buttons (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: 2.7T misfire problem (gmann2388)*

I had this problem when I first got my s4. Dealer fixed by replacing a sparkplug ( i dont know what codes I had though) basically the car idled good, but under any boost it was blowin the spark out and made the car drive terrible. after fixing the plug it was like new again.


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T misfire problem (buttons)*

had a coil go bad, and would only misfire under load... at idle the car ran smooth. See what cylinder the misfire is happening at, and try swapping that coil with the one next to it. If the misfire moves to the new cylinder, change the coil, and your problem will be solved. If the problem stays in the original cylinder then look at the spark plug or injector of that cylinder. 
Mine was the coil, but if you haven't had your plugs changed recently i recommend doing that with Denso Iridiums. They eliminated all or most of my problems...


----------



## 07regtech (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: 2.7T misfire problem (gmann2388)*

p0300 is a random misfire code and p0306 is cyl number 6 misfiring check condition of coils and if their okay something might be wrong with the power output stage on that bank, check wires for corrosion or opens and shorts


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T misfire problem (QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickDub* »_had a coil go bad, and would only misfire under load... at idle the car ran smooth. See what cylinder the misfire is happening at, and try swapping that coil with the one next to it. If the misfire moves to the new cylinder, change the coil, and your problem will be solved. If the problem stays in the original cylinder then look at the spark plug or injector of that cylinder. 
Mine was the coil, but if you haven't had your plugs changed recently i recommend doing that with Denso Iridiums. They eliminated all or most of my problems...

Dont waste your money on hardcore spark plugs.. Regular NGK spark plugs will be fine.. Why waste money if you have another spark problem.. 
Coilpack or Plugs.. Look at em both. Also look at your hoses.. If your 2000 check the F-Hose if that rips and you have a vaccum leak that can sometimes make it rough under wot. Hope you figure things out.
Cheers


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

NGK's only last 20k. Denso's last about 80-100k, and also draw less load from your coil to jump the gap and spark hotter, making a more complete burn. Money well spent if you ask me... considering they're only twice as much as NGK platinums and last 4-5 times longer.
just my .02 
But then again everyone on Vortex is cheap, so go buy autolites and change them every oil change...


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickDub* »_NGK's only last 20k. Denso's last about 80-100k, and also draw less load from your coil to jump the gap and spark hotter, making a more complete burn. Money well spent if you ask me... considering they're only twice as much as NGK platinums and last 4-5 times longer.
just my .02 
But then again everyone on Vortex is cheap, so go buy autolites and change them every oil change... 

No doubt they are a little bit better but nothing worse than having them go bad if your having a spark issue.. I guess I am cheap.


----------

